# Did I break it already?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A couple months ago I bought a milwaukee wormdrive circular saw #6477-20. Since I do very little framing I have probably put less then a hundread cuts in softwood with it. Today I cut an old dry 2x4 and realized it was making a grinding noise. Its not the garde ratteling or somthing stupid, the blade is tight; yet it grindes and the blade isn't spinning straight. 

I'm no expert on these things but i'd say the bearing went for a crap. I took the blade and arbor off and pulled the trigger and it still sounds like a bag of marbles. I'm going to take it back tommorow hopefuly they are helpful in repairing/replacing/refunding this. As of now it has not instilled much confidence in this product.

Any similar expieriences?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

have you used it on the end of long extension cords (poor voltage)? That will kill a motor.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Bring it back, G


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Milwaukee has the best replacement policy I have ever delt with. Take it back and they will replace it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Crap tool.
Made in China.

Read more here *http://tinyurl.com/mgc64p*


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

She's going back this afternoon; funny thing is the ONLY reason I chose it over the Makita/Skill was for the 5 year warrenty. But I don't give 2-hoots about a 5 year warrenty if it goes for a dump every couple months lol. Hopefuly I just got a defective one.



> have you used it on the end of long extension cords (poor voltage)? That will kill a motor.


Nope, motor is fine its just the bearing.



> Read more here *http://tinyurl.com/mgc64p*


He's right about the long nose on the deck, its a pain in the ass even for demo you cant run the saw as close to things as you'd want.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brought it in today and you can see metal chunks in the sight glass, apparently the gearbox is fudged. OFS won't service it since they arn't authorized so they are shipping it off to Milwaukee in Montreal, so I'm stuck waiting. I happy it has the 5 year warrenty but I don't want to be taking it in for service every 1.5 months.

The service guy said the Bosch has the best wormdrive and they use the original skill designe, and the skill is a cheaper version. I still can't justify the 385 bucks for the bosch when all the other wormdrives are around 250.

Another thing I noticed as well as the service guy is that the oil in the gearbox is dark grey/silver, not brown like most 100 weight gear oil. I assumed it was some special Milwaukee synthetic grease but he figures its not the right lube.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Ya i have the Bosch worm drive with direct connect and love it. Seems like Milwaukee isnt what it used to be. Seem junky since the roll out of the v28. I agree though. If my bosch broke within the 2 year warranty id tell them to eat this one i want a new one. You better be getting a new saw.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Brought it in today and you can see metal chunks in the sight glass, apparently the gearbox is fudged. OFS won't service it since they arn't authorized so they are shipping it off to Milwaukee in Montreal, so I'm stuck waiting. I happy it has the 5 year warrenty but I don't want to be taking it in for service every 1.5 months.
> 
> The service guy said the Bosch has the best wormdrive and they use the original skill designe, and the skill is a cheaper version. I still can't justify the 385 bucks for the bosch when all the other wormdrives are around 250.
> 
> Another thing I noticed as well as the service guy is that the oil in the gearbox is dark grey/silver, not brown like most 100 weight gear oil. I assumed it was some special Milwaukee synthetic grease but he figures its not the right lube.


My guess is Bosch uses the original Skil design, but so does Skil. Bosch owns Skil. Who the heck is charging you $385 for a Bosch worm drive? We sell them for $235.50. $236.50 with twist lock. That is the 15amp model, and that is just regular ole price. 

JJ


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I guess prices in Ottawa arn't great, I'm talkin canadian dollars which is trading around a buck 10.

Ottawa Fastener Supply is who I bought from, they had Bosch 15amp 7 1/4" for 385, Makita Hypoid for 235 and Milwaukee for 250. Rona has the Mag 77 for 250. Wormdrives are down right hard to find around here its a town of chainsaw framers.

When I came on this board and saw how many frame with circular saws I was awestruck here its chainsaws for everything except high-end custom homes, thats when they use mitersaws.



> My guess is Bosch uses the original Skil design, but so does Skil.


That was the service guy's claim he said the skill used lower cost components then the Bosch but they used the original skill wormgear designe. I don't really get that, its a freaking worm gear not a microprocessor how different could they all be?


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

Have the Bosch WD for about 5 years, regular cord[do not like the direct connect],mine is Made in USA. Great saw. Milwaukee's WD was never considered as good as the Skil as far I know even in the past. The Skil is also made in China now. The MAG77 might still be made here.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Switched from the Skil to the Makita 5377 Mag and never looked back. All the hype of the Skil and Bosch was years ago when Skil actually made a solid tool.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Switched from the Skil to the Makita 5377 Mag and never looked back.


I had the Makita in my hand and then I finally decided on the Milwaukee for the 5 year warrenty.


----------



## Aiken Colon (Jul 14, 2008)

jiffy said:


> Switched from the Skil to the Makita 5377 Mag and never looked back. All the hype of the Skil and Bosch was years ago when Skil actually made a solid tool.


One prop I will give Skil is they make a real 7-1/4" cordless saw. I am not sure how it performs, but the 7-1/4 blades are much cheaper in both wood and metal cutting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Switched from the Skil to the Makita 5377 Mag and never looked back. All the hype of the Skil and Bosch was years ago when Skil actually made a solid tool.


 
You made a good choice. the 5377MG is an awesome saw. Im surprised more people dont use makita in the US!


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Bosch still makes an excellent wormdrive saw... not sure how skil still compares but I would put the bosch up there with the best of them


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

we use a lot of makita tools in the us

just not the makita worm drive

the skil is just a nicer saw to use (i own both)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

john5mt said:


> we use a lot of makita tools in the us
> 
> just not the makita worm drive
> 
> the skil is just a nicer saw to use (i own both)


 
I think the 5477 hypoid works better than any Worm drive i have used before includeing the Skil worm drives and the old makita Worm drives. I aint seen one person using Makita tools yet on site. Except a few guys on here. I know some of the range can be bought over here but the product range is pretty small in the US compaired to the UK. I guess they are a more populer tool in the UK. The Skil stuff i have used in the UK has never been upto much. But saying that the Skil stuff i have used in the US has been as crap as the UK stuff was. Every contractor i see working has either Dewalt or Bosch over here.


----------



## Legit (Aug 5, 2009)

I also own the 5477 hypoid and it works great. I'm not no expert at the specs of the tool but i believe the hypoid gears offer more power than traditional worm drives. 
Another benefit to my Makita is that it has greater surface contact than other saws i've worked with.:clap:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Still havent gotten my saw back,

I dropped in friday with my claim check, the service couter guy picks up the phone and places a call...."Nope Montreal is still waiting on parts".

Ok, so maby I'm just a whiner, or maby I'm use to the 3 days turnover I get at Hilti, but if you got a saw that was obviously shipped defective would you not give me a new one? Or atlease pay for 3 days shipping instead of sending it by bicycle or chinese rice boat?

If I grab another piece of Milwaukee off the shelf please someone kick my arse and slap me accross the face.


----------

